# must be getting near spring hiking season...



## riverc0il (Mar 5, 2003)

i got my member rebate in the mail from REI the other day and realized i don't have a tent of my own.  hehehe.  i did some research and decided on the Sierra Designs Meteor Light CD.  i found it online from a non-REI vendor with foot print for $200!!!  woooo!!!!!  should be here any day now...  i'm itching to get out and pitch it on some dry ground.

any one else getting a bit excited about spring hiking season?  making any gear purchases in anticipation?  or is it just me?  the sad thing is, i'm an alpine skier first and foremost...  but i've gotten a lot of skiing in this year and i won't be sad to see the snow relent to greener sky lines.


----------



## pedxing (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm looking forward to the warmer weather for a few reasons.

 First, this was the first winter that I owned snowshoes (I also bought other winter gear, such as a -15 F. down bag, and a plastic sled I modified for hauling gear),   - so I did far more winter hiking than ever before.  It will be nice to be in hiking shape from the outset for once.

Second, last year I finally got to going really lightweight.  I got a Hennessey Hammock, and a Mountainlight Auspex pack and after testing the waters - I got comfortable with wearing trail runners for some backpacking trips.  The combination of light shoes and packs under 20 pounds for three day trips was very liberating.   I only got to this point near the end of the warm weather hiking season - and only got a tantalizing taste of it and am eager for more.  Going lightweight might even feel better after a season of carrying winter packs.

My gear budget is shot and I'm hoping to avoid any major purchases for a while.  However, my 15 year old son just hit 6' 1" and is still growing - so I may have to start looking for bargains in long bags and extra large clothing.  Yikes! Still, it could be worse - he could lose interest in hiking with old folks like his dad.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 6, 2003)

As a winter hiker who decded this not to hike after 1/1 so I could do more house stuff, this year I've had enough snow.  Seems this year Southern New England has got there share of snow also.  In past years I felt like I left a brown CT, played in NH snow & then came back home.  This year I've moved a mountain of snow off my driveway & have snowshoed in my front yard.

This winter I've spent more time than ever on the treadmill so I'm in better shape now than I have in the last couple of years.


----------

